# Redfish on the 1/2 Shell



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

French Fried onions and Ranch dressing. The ultimate feel good food!

Stay Salty


----------



## BobbyFly (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't buy that at no fancy restaurant. Cajun recipe?


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Homemade Rub made by Steve Stock(Season to Taste)

Ranch Dressing

And French Fried Onions

Id say thats pretty darn cajun:cheers:


----------



## Salty Scoundrel (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

MMMMaa Jello Pu-ding


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

half shell is the only to cook fileted reds


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

are you putting the ranch on before you grill?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Gotta love Redfish On The Halfshell!


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Ya I put the ranch on first.
Then I add the seasoning.
The the french fried onions.
The grill em up.

:cheers:
Grill On!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm hungry! Looks Good!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I like to taste mainly the fish so I just use lemon pepper and butter.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a pic of redfish with just butter and lemon pepper.


----------

